# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Hỏi máy chạy thanh răng và vitme

## Caychevoi

Chào các bác.
Em định mua con 6090 của wincam. Nhưng em thấy nó chạy xy thanh răng.
Mà em thấy thường máy khổ nhỏ toàn chơi vitme. Em muốn hỏi điểm mạnh điểm yếu của hai thằng này với ah.
Em chủ yếu chạy cắt 2d.
Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## ktshung

> Chào các bác.
> Em định mua con 6090 của wincam. Nhưng em thấy nó chạy xy thanh răng.
> Mà em thấy thường máy khổ nhỏ toàn chơi vitme. Em muốn hỏi điểm mạnh điểm yếu của hai thằng này với ah.
> Em chủ yếu chạy cắt 2d.
> Cảm ơn các bác


Thanh răng so với visme như xe TQ so với xe Nhật bạn, thanh răng chỉ có một điểm tỳ tại 1 thời điểm còn visme tỳ nguyên hàng bi nên khả năng chịu lực cao hơn, độ bền tốt hơn rất nhiều lần, đó là ngu ý của em

----------


## hung1706

Bác chủ search gg "rack & pinion vs ball screw" sẽ thấy nhiều điều thú vị  :Big Grin: . 
Như bọn Đức và Thụy Sỹ hiện giờ vẫn có nhiều thằng chơi thanh răng bánh răng với vitme cơ cho các hệ máy và độ chính xác cực cao. Không hẳn là vitme ngon hơn hay thanh răng bánh răng ngon hơn mà phải nắm rõ độ chính xác của nó rồi mới chơi cụ ợ.

----------


## Caychevoi

Con 6090 của wincam ổn k bác

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Em thấy bác chạy 2d cắt mấy cái mềm thì thanh răng chơi tốt, mấy bác khác họ chạy kim loại nên họ tính toán cẩn thận thôi. Thanh răng có khi kinh tế hơn ấy chứ, dễ làm mà chạy được nhanh còn vit me bác làm không đủ to chạy nhanh nó võng là hỏng hết bánh kẹo.

----------


## Caychevoi

Vậy em con 6090 bên wincam chắc chạy ổn các Bác nhỉ.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Vậy em con 6090 bên wincam chắc chạy ổn các Bác nhỉ.


Em chưa mua máy bên đó nên không biết chất lượng, Em chỉ đã sửa dạo phần điện máy người ta mua của wincam thôi.

----------


## Caychevoi

Vậy Bác thấy sao bác.
Em thấy phần cơ khí nó chạy thanh răng hết nên hơi lan mang tí.

----------


## CNCP

Quan điểm cá nhân của e là visme đường kính hợp lý thì tốt hơn. Vì visme sẽ đỡ rơ hơn do độ tiếp xúc của visme và ốc visme nhiều hơn so với thanh răng- bánh răng

----------


## solero

> Vậy em con 6090 bên wincam chắc chạy ổn các Bác nhỉ.


Chơi nhôm đồng thoải mái nha bác, tất nhiên còn do trình của người điều khiển máy nữa.

Độ chính xác của thanh răng thì cũng tùy trình ... chém gió (xạo loz) ahiiii

----------

